# Myers Briggs



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Any other INFP’s ? 
If not what is your Myers Briggs personality


----------



## ACE. (Feb 6, 2020)

INTJ for me. Makes up just 2% of the population apparently...could explain my struggles :haha Overly analytical, arrogant (at times) and loathe highly structured environments are the weaknesses that resonate with me. The strengths are great though: strategic and imaginative mind, high self-confidence (ironically), independent, hard-working and determined, open-minded, jack-of-all-trades. Really accurate.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

ACE. said:


> INTJ for me. Makes up just 2% of the population apparently...could explain my struggles :haha Overly analytical, arrogant (at times) and loathe highly structured environments are the weaknesses that resonate with me. The strengths are great though: strategic and imaginative mind, high self-confidence (ironically), independent, hard-working and determine ed, open-minded, jack-of-all-trades. Really accurate.


Oh yes someone close to me is an INTJ hehehehe 
 I know all about INTJs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I usually get INF/TP but I don't put much stock in the mbti.

If I read the descriptions a few of them fit. I suppose INFP/INTP fits the most because of the focus on completely failing at reality and disregarding environment for abstract thought about random crap that keeps coming up lol.

The memes are funny I just found these videos but it's mostly the ridiculous background music that really makes it:






Also the INTP paradox lmao. 'keeping the same tabs open for months because they contain information relevant to tasks you're too lazy to complete' honestly a lot of the memes for both these types are based on maladaptive daydreaming habits, ADHD traits, executive dysfunction, autistic traits, just generally being chaotic and dissociative.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I usually get INTJ.
I don't really relate much to the description of INTJ's - at least when it comes to confidence, ambition, and decisiveness - I don't have any of that lol. Now, arrogance? Sometimes I can think I have things figured out when I really don't. Basically I'm only confident in myself when I end up regretting lol.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

INFJ. My S sometimes came out strong on tests but I think it's just because people have convinced me to ignore/distrust my own intuition, which, when I really listen to it, turns out to be correct more often than not. (Unfortunately.)*

Ironically, and kind of proving this point, I used to post on a message board long ago where a guy there was _really_ adamant about "proving" I was an ISFJ rather than the INFJ I usually tested as (and believed I was), he even bought me a book to prove it. I caved in back then. Not anymore. I identify as an INFJ.

(*I know I could be completely misunderstanding exactly how this works but I'm at the point I don't feel like arguing about it anymore. I got tired of defending my type to people who are not in my head long ago. Those same people always tried to prove I was an Enneagram type different from the one I always tested as--and believed I was--too. So tiresome having other people tell you who you are and aren't.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My Briggs & Stratton personality type is a lawn mower that wants to be a snowblower.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ENFP. Every time I've taken one of these tests. I'm a broken extrovert. :rain


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I usually get INF/TP but I don't put much stock in the mbti.
> 
> If I read the descriptions a few of them fit. I suppose INFP/INTP fits the most because of the focus on completely failing at reality and disregarding environment for abstract thought about random crap that keeps coming up lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those videos! That INFP memes was hilarious 
Honestly just from an outsider and based on your posts I might say you may be an INTP 
Being an INFP I don't see my self as always expressive as I see your posts so that's how I come to that conclusion  but I'm just taking a guess.
I hope I can be more of an ENFP one day


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

truant said:


> ENFP. Every time I've taken one of these tests. I'm a broken extrovert. :rain


I need to be an ENFP 
May I ask what your occupation is or was since no ones really working atm


----------



## Cringy Snowflake (May 26, 2020)

Yes.



> *INFP Personality Type: The Creative Seeker*
> 
> By Dr. A.J. Drenth
> [...]
> ...


https://personalityjunkie.com/infp-personality-type-profile/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fluorish said:


> Thanks for sharing those videos! That INFP memes was hilarious
> Honestly just from an outsider and based on your posts I might say you may be an INTP
> Being an INFP I don't see my self as always expressive as I see your posts so that's how I come to that conclusion  but I'm just taking a guess.
> I hope I can be more of an ENFP one day


Yeah I relate to some parts of the description like on this site:

https://www.16personalities.com/intp-personality

This site compares them:

https://www.truity.com/blog/infp-vs-intp-how-tell-them-apart

I found this quote too:



> Absent-mindedness. INTPs aren't labeled "absentminded professors" for no reason. At their worst, they tend to be scattered and disorganized. Intellectual and high-minded, they get caught up in their own brains and fail to deal with the low-level tedium of the here and now such as bills or deadlines. They fail may fail to conform to even the basic expectations of daily life in society.


lol.

I probably used to be more INFP like before I became more cynical. I think I express INTP traits more though in forum posts, but I can see why it's borderline. I think I'm probably more cold and less empathetic than the INFP stereotype, also less bothered by conflict, but also less cold and logical than the INTP one and I'm motivated by gathering knowledge _and _ values so. But I also blend disparate ideas from different places a lot which is supposedly an INTP thing, but not really shiftable based on moral values. I also like fantasy symbols and imaginative worlds a lot, which is supposedly more of an INFP thing than INTP.

I relate to all of this really because I read more non-fiction now than fiction (and don't read much at all because of my attention span,) and I'm drawn to weird viewpoints that I often disagree with, but the first paragraph also applies:



> Inner worlds of INFPs are bursting with colours, dreams, and fantasies. They're especially drawn to stories with complex, intriguing characters that defy expectations (due to primary Fi). In video games, this means interesting storylines that evoke emotion and resonance. The most important part of any media is to identify with a part of it and see how it can play out and intertwine with their lives.
> 
> INTPs, in contrast, prefer non-fiction as there are no complicating feelings and a slew of relationships to figure out. They may find their noses in a science magazine, glossary or appendix of a textbook. (Heck, maybe even the dictionary or thesaurus.) They're also suckers for in-depth, well-researched opinion pieces, as they're open to differing viewpoints. With fiction, they'll appreciate if there are some real-life elements integrated into the plot. How-tos and walkthroughs are also right up their alley.


More like INTP here:



> The grip function of the two types differ drastically. When both are under extreme conditions, they'll behave in a way unnatural to their natural preferences. As for the INFP, common behaviors include excessive working, exercising, or socializing to distract, numb, and block out whatever's on their mind. This may present itself to those unknowing of the true situation as a burst of productivity or motivation, when in reality, it's a defense mechanism linked to escapism.
> 
> The INTP has the potential to erupt with anger and may even cry a river during times where Ti, Ne, and Si have all failed in the grand course of events. Desperate measures now enter the scene. Extraverted Feeling (Fe) as mentioned before, will be quite underdeveloped and forge a good fight. They will hit the "isolate self from everyone" button faster than you could blink, and may develop a hefty case of trust issues along with the stress.


(the INFP description sounds like my mum tbh as soon as she gets stressed which is quite often, she has to be doing everything, also when she's upset. And my response is very much 'I'm going to cut out everyone and run away to a cabin in the wilderness or I get very angry about stuff.)

Yeah not going to keep quoting it all though lol.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

fluorish said:


> I need to be an ENFP
> May I ask what your occupation is or was since no ones really working atm


Not sure that's the sort of thing you can control. :b

I worked in retail, managing and sales, mostly. Until the company went bankrupt. Hated every moment of it. I've been a freelance writer and editor since then, mostly self-publishing fiction. I like writing, but I don't make any money.

I probably would have been a therapist if I hadn't been so messed up myself. Or a lecturer. I'm a huge psych nerd, and I love helping people with their problems. It's all a matter of whether I do that one-on-one, in therapy, or by getting up on a stage. Having a YouTube channel is another option. But I have &#8230; issues &#8230; with my appearance. (Actually the reason I wound up in therapy.)

I'm extroverted by nature, I just happen to have a phobia of people. Being trapped in the house by my pathological fears is hell for me. Fortunately, I don't have a lot of time to dwell on it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't get what people see in this test. It's about as useful as a horoscope. All it does is take something as complex and unique as human personalities and slot you into one of 16 categories and spit back at you some of the shallow responses you fed it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Saeta said:


> I don't get what people see in this test. It's about as useful as a horoscope.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Cringy Snowflake said:


> Yes.
> 
> https://personalityjunkie.com/infp-personality-type-profile/


Your username cringy snowflake kinda reminds me of myself sometimes.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I relate to some parts of the description like on this site:
> 
> https://www.16personalities.com/intp-personality
> 
> ...


It's great to see someone knowing all about them selves honestly. I need to dive deeper into being able to express who I am to people, instead of just saying something like I'm a nice caring person lol



Saeta said:


> I don't get what people see in this test. It's about as useful as a horoscope. All it does is take something as complex and unique as human personalities and slot you into one of 16 categories and spit back at you some of the shallow responses you fed it.


I think it's fairly accurate maybe even more than horoscopes even though that might be a stretch


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

truant said:


> Not sure that's the sort of thing you can control. :b
> 
> I worked in retail, managing and sales, mostly. Until the company went bankrupt. Hated every moment of it. I've been a freelance writer and editor since then, mostly self-publishing fiction. I like writing, but I don't make any money.
> 
> ...


Iv been in managing as well, and honestly the thought of writing intrigued me but like u said I don't know where the money comes from for that. I also love helping people I belive it's a trait of the INFP ENFP not to say others don't like the same thing u could still do YouTube give it a go? What have u got to lose 



blue2 said:


> :yes


Thanks for replying.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

fluorish said:


> I think it's fairly accurate maybe even more than horoscopes even though that might be a stretch


 It's not accurate by any means. It works like this:
"Are you disorganised?"
"Yes."
"Congratulations, you're disorganised, also you are in the same group as Isaac Newton because he said that he was kind of disorganised in a letter, maybe."

I think it only became popular because these days people latch onto anything that gives them a cool acronym/flag, even disabilities or impairments like aphantasia, because they feel special and part of a small group.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It is more accurate than horoscopes, but as personality tests go, it's less accurate than others and frequently criticised by social scientists. I think it's based on some of Jung's work.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

fluorish said:


> I also love helping people I belive it's a trait of the INFP ENFP


I believe it's because I was a Care Bear in a previous life.



> u could still do YouTube give it a go? What have u got to lose


When I said I have "issues" with my appearance I mean "pathological issues". (And it includes the sound of my voice, too.) I don't look in the mirror, take photos of myself, want other people to look at me, etc. It's the main reason I went into therapy; because I can't even do things like Skype or voice chat with my friends/family. And it's the main reason I don't leave my house. So YT isn't really an option for me. I focus on theory instead.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know. My answers change all the time.

Usually starts with an I, though.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I usually get ISFJ but now I'm getting INFJ

Though it seems like the S and N are almost at 50/50


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ESFJ-Afor me. 

Whatever the heck this means. So now I'm gonna read up about it.

Now I vaguely remember doing this a long time ago and got the same result as far as I remember. - consul/ guardian

Mind
This trait determines how we interact with our environment.
65%
35%
EXTRAVERTED. ✓
INTROVERTED
Energy
This trait shows where we direct our mental energy.
45%
55%
INTUITIVE
OBSERVANT ✓
Nature
This trait determines how we make decisions and cope with emotions.
49%
51%
THINKING
FEELING ✓
Tactics
This trait reflects our approach to work, planning and decision-making.
56%
44%
JUDGING ✓
PROSPECTING
Identity
This trait underpins all others, showing how confident we are in our abilities and decisions.
67%
33%
ASSERTIVE ✓
TURBULENT


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm an ISTJ (inspector/logistician) and that has been consistent throughout the years. I've never scored as any other Myers Briggs personality. 


It's pretty interesting seeing results from others on this forum.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

truant said:


> I believe it's because I was a Care Bear in a previous life.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> When I said I have "issues" with my appearance I mean "pathological issues". (And it includes the sound of my voice, too.) I don't look in the mirror, take photos of myself, want other people to look at me, etc. It's the main reason I went into therapy; because I can't even do things like Skype or voice chat with my friends/family. And it's the main reason I don't leave my house. So YT isn't really an option for me. I focus on theory instead.


Awh I'm sorry, if u ever want to practice skype chatting with me I'd be open to it.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ESFJ-Afor me.
> 
> Whatever the heck this means. So now I'm gonna read up about it.
> 
> ...


Almost completely opposite to me.. 49 & 51% close call


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

I’ve taken the test over the last 3 years more than 5 times and gotten INFP several times. Any other INFP? Let’s talk ! 🙂


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm an ENTP. And I've identified as several other types in the past from INTP to INTJ, basically all of the INXXs. I'm very introverted though and I'd rather avoid people if possible, but I get energy from the outside world.


----------

